# Ohio River Thursday Nighters (steubenville)



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We will be starting the Thursday night tournaments out of steubenville marina next week (June 7th). Times are 5:00- 9:00. $20 per boat. Please be in the water by 4:45 If possible so we can take off each night on time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

This still on for tonight? Heard we were expecting some pretty bad storms...??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bwise said:


> This still on for tonight? Heard we were expecting some pretty bad storms...??


Sorry I just saw this... no idea if anyone fished. I probably won't see any of the Thursday night tournaments this year due to a new work schedule, but I will try to relay any info I get to OGF.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

Fished a couple weeks ago. Hopefully some people show up this Thursday. Good group of fisherman. Come out and enter.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone know if they are still holding these? Want to fish it next week, but not sure if they are finished for the year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

6 boats last week... no word from this week yet

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Fished this for the first time this past Thursday and had a good time. Really good group of guys. 
At the end, something was mentioned about holding one on a Saturday (Sept 8th). Is this happening? If so, what are the beginning/ending times?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bwise said:


> Fished this for the first time this past Thursday and had a good time. Really good group of guys.
> At the end, something was mentioned about holding one on a Saturday (Sept 8th). Is this happening? If so, what are the beginning/ending times?


I'll post here when I hear official times!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Starting this Saturday (Sept 8th) 7am-11am... Will probably be weekly, but they're gonna see what kind of turnout they get

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Are these going to take place on Saturdays? Was there today with my fishing partner...nobody else was there. (Except a club tourney)


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone? Is this going to take place this weekend??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doubtful... river is a mess, and the marina will be out of commission after this rain is done

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Makes sense!
Thanks.


----------

